# Near Disney World October



## Rsauer3473

Looking for about 1-2 weeks in WDW area in October. We own DVC but availability is dismal and we used up our Vistana Villages weeks. We are going to visit our granddaughter who just entered the Disney College Program.

Working on a deal here. Thanks Tuggers for the help!


----------



## am1

How large of unit do you want?


----------



## JPrisco

Marriott's Harbour Lake 
MHZ

Unit: DTOMV (1 bedroom)
Week: 40 

Sun, October 05, 2014 
Sun, October 12, 2014

I reserved the week and cannot use it.  Guest Certificate required.  Let me know if you are interested.
JP


----------



## Rsauer3473

JPrisco said:


> Marriott's Harbour Lake
> MHZ
> 
> Unit: DTOMV (1 bedroom)
> Week: 40
> 
> Sun, October 05, 2014
> Sun, October 12, 2014
> 
> I reserved the week and cannot use it.  Guest Certificate required.  Let me know if you are interested.
> JP



How does Guest Certificate work? And how much would you want for it?
Please PM.


----------



## probowlsurf

*Vistana*

Sent u a pm.


----------



## herillc

sent you a PM.


----------



## cranberryamber

I have Oct 10-17 in Kissimee 2bed/2bath  Columbus day week. The Resort accept Pets.
email me if you are interested for details
fcnana53@aol.com
Lyne Sharps


----------



## joycapecod

*orlando*

I have a 2 bedroom sleeps 6 available 10/17-25. 

PM if interested, would go nicely with the week offered above and give you the 2 weeks you need.

Joy


----------

